# Synthetic Motor Oil OK to Lubricate Snow Blower Hex Shaft?



## BSquared18 (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi. To lubricate the hex shaft on my Toro Power Max 824 snow blower, the manual recommends using motor oil or 3-in-1 oil. Would synthetic motor oil be okay to use? That is what I'm using in the crankcase.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

Absolutely although a marine type grease applied thinly may last longer and have better results. The motor oil, synthetic or not, will be way too thin and will wear off.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Use Ride The White Lighting Lithium Grease on The Puppy.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Use oil, butter, lard, or any other lubricant .... its the people that never lube it at all that have issues.

Just make sure you keep it off the rubber friction disc and the drive plate.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Lithium grease is very good, I use Lubriplate synthetic grease.


----------



## BSquared18 (Jun 1, 2020)

Re: "Just make sure you keep it off the rubber friction disc and the drive plate. "

Yes. That caution is mentioned in the manual and videos. The obvious solution isn't mentioned: place newspaper or a paper towel or piece of cloth over the disc/drive plate before applying the oil or grease. I did that, and lucky I did because a drip fell on the newspaper instead of on the snow blower parts.

I ended up using 3-in-one oil before reading the responses on this post. It'll be too much work to redo it this time, but I'll keep the suggestions in mind next spring, which seems very far away.

Bill


----------

